# Salmon Pink Goliath Bird Eater After Malt



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

Here my mates Salmon pink bird eater after a malt, Hes a nutter he picks it up and hold it


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I see he only picks it up with a towel.lol.
It looks a bit high of off the ground, what happens if he drops it or if it runs off his hand?
Very nice T though


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

He was bein careful today, as she just malt and is a rocket! He does pick her up with no towel, She has massive fangs tho, Scares me


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mines only a few months old, about 4 inches, it already has fangs bigger than my Chile, I wouldnt dream of picking it up, has he ever been bitten? what will he do when he is?


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice spider, but i dont agree with picking them if you dont have to just to show off, esp after its just moulted 
what would happen if he was holding it and the spider stuck its fangs in his hand would he drop it??? my guess is he would then it would die from that height.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its dangerous to give tarantulas alchohol















malt whiskey, moult ahh nevermind:smile:


----------



## snakes (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 3 salmon pinks and wouldn't dream of handling any of them.:lol2: 

Reasons.

1 Wouldnt want the T to fall
2 Salmon pinks can be agressive
3 T's dont like to be handled

Tarantulas are more of a display pet than one you would choose to handle. But very nice Salmon pink you have there.
: victory:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

no, please dont take offence. the majority of ppl who read out a list of reasons for not handling a T, actually shoulld put 'they are afraid' as number 1. the reasons always seem to give me the opinion that the person is trying to give reasons to themselves. I feel taht holding them is circumstancial. I will and have held most of my tarantuals at various times, occasionally for my own pleasure, and also for the benefit of educating others.
The statement taht they are aggressive is wrong, theyr defensive and at that once outside their enclosure the defensive habits go and the bite will come because of an error that you yourself makes. Ofcourse your actions can be dictated by the spiders own actions.
I do feel that most people shouldnt hold them because they will have the wrong mindset. They will be overcoming their fear..holding their hand outwith a big spider on it...but as soon as the spider moves the holder freaks out..they shouldnt hold it, but if your taking the 'precautions' ie, not holding it raised from the ground, not breathing on it, and not making rash movements then i they have no reason to feel threatened 
Iv held many things from _Grammastola_ to _Macrothele _funnelwebs'I REALLY wouldnt recommend holding'.
Various reasons, and the spiders mood plays a big part in my decision.
Also its how much you value your homeostasis. I dont mind pain, will happily pierce my own ears and things with only a pin. Not that thats amazing but i have a above average pain threshold, and am 100% confident on my actions once bitten. I think the only thing i wont hold would be a centipede.
I would agree the spider gets non benefit from it, but i would guess to say that it occupies them, and gives them something to think about. Its not as if they never get distracted in the wild. Iv yet to see any sign of detrimental affect that have come from holding my spiders.
Just dont hold it unless it truely doesnt bother you... 
Peple will always debate this, but equally its something i feel is down to the owner... an EDUCATED 'what species, whats the specimens temperment like yada...yada' owner


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

alot of my juvis and sub adults have ran out and up my arms and my H.maculata has done it a few times and my P.pederseni ran straight up my dads arm and nearly up his sleave to his horror and my amusement, but the only ones I have actually held purposefully is my G.Rosea and my A.Avic, I wouldnt hold my Blondi just because shes insanely fast and I wouldnt hold my Lividum because I am scared of her lol


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

snakes said:


> I have 3 salmon pinks and wouldn't dream of handling any of them.:lol2:
> 
> Reasons.
> 
> ...


He is well aware you should not hold them as there are one of the most aggressive spiders, However, He is not scared of picking it up, If dont correctly the sider will not mind. However he has a very well behaved Salmon pink and i would not advise anyone to pick theres up, They are agressive natured and if you made a mistake it can be painfull. Also with a large spider, When you are holding them there fangs are resting on your skin, So do not hold one if this bothers you. As for holding high, The picture does not show the desk underneith and provided you make no movment or breath on the spider, It will not move


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Rocky Bal Boa Lover said:


> He is well aware you should not hold them as there are one of the most aggressive spiders, However, He is not scared of picking it up, If dont correctly the sider will not mind. However he has a very well behaved Salmon pink and i would not advise anyone to pick theres up, They are agressive natured and if you made a mistake it can be painfull. Also with a large spider, When you are holding them there fangs are resting on your skin, So do not hold one if this bothers you. As for holding high, The picture does not show the desk underneith and provided you make no movment or breath on the spider, It will not move


to be honest my salmon pink isnt aggressive a bit nervy but I havnt seen any aggression from her


----------



## snakes (Jun 14, 2006)

In my opinion I dont think T's should be handled and I also think the T will tolerate handling to some degree but the pleasure is with the keeper and not the T. Also handling a T just after a shed is probably when the T is at its most vunerable and with a T the size of a salmon pink it will probs take a week or so if not longer for it to harden/recover.
I've handled a few of my T's but only when I'm doing a full tank clean and then its only to transfer them, I've never done it and would never do it for pleasure.
One of my salmon pinks is quite big 8inch leg span but I dont think I would attempt to pick her up because of the display she puts on when I change her water, clean her tank etc.
But its entirely up to the individual if they handle or dont handle there T's
: victory: : victory: : victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You say he isn't scared of it, but not being scared isn't a good reason to pick them up. T's deserve respect, they can and will bite if they feel the need. It also isn't the pain of the bite that gets T's dropped, it's the shock that you actually got bitten in the first place. I have been bitten god knows how many times by snakes but it still makes me jump. Also; T's shouldn't be handled right after a moult, even a slight touch could damage them. Handling a T of that size that is know for it's aggression is a little silly, I know you say that he's isn't aggressive but it is still a wild animal, T's are not like dogs, you can't train them and they don't like to be touched. All T's (inc ones know to be docile and calm like the G.rosea) are unpredictable and could bite, flick hairs or run like hell at the drop of a hat.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, iv got and held my AF T blondi, AF and two ultimate male T apophysis.
Again its circumsantial. one male T apoph bust the lid of a cricket container i was to ship him away in and jumped onto my chest, he jsut casually walked onto my legs 'i was sat down' and calm as a fiddle walked around.
As i said, if you do get a spider out its out of its environment. Ts inhabit burrows and hides for many years in the wild, they rely on prey coming to them. Thus the attitude is wholey different when out of their environ.
As iv also said its down to the mood of the spider ofc. I only hold my bigger guys if and when they are being sent off or rehomed.
All of my Theraphosas have been more than handleable once out.. its the keepers faut if a bite occurs.
My GBB.. no1 likes to hold them because theyr really skittish but mine is calm as hell once out of its enclosure.
I would only hold Selenocosmiinae if it was truely neccessary.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Talk about a blast from the past! Sorry for digging up an old thread, but I stumbled upon it though google and just wanted to add to it.

I don't have any shame in admitting that I won't hold T's coz i'm sh*t scared:lol2:

I got my first T about 6 years ago, it was a small juvi B.smithi & I couldn't wait to get home to hold it. I had no fear of it whatsover, so I scooped it up onto the palm of my hand and there it sat as happy as a pig in ssss-ugar. 

Fast forward a few minutes & something must have spooked it because without warning it shot up my arm at the speed of light, across my shoulder and down my back! 

Never held one since, and don't plan to any time soon.:lol2:


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

that is an awesome looking spider i got one today but only a baby (sling) at the min:2thumb:


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok last time I checked when a t moults it takes a Hell of a lot out the t and should be left alone and shouldn't be handled.if you want to handle your t then that's up to you just not after a moult.


----------

